

A Cool jQuery Cheat Sheet - dewreg
http://overapi.com/jquery/

======
fencepost
Not just jQuery - overapi.com has cheat sheets for dozens of languages, with
each item on the sheets linked to the relevant part of the online
documentation for that language.

